# Picky kitty doesn't like the treats?



## Destinie (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been through a couple different brands of treats now and Tex will not eat them. He likes the idea of treats because when I shake the bottle he will come running instantly, but when I go to give it to him, it's like he doesn't know what to do with it.

I used to give him these Friskies treats but they would make him vomit, so we don't use them anymore. I also tried these all natural treats, which he didn't like (but my friend's cats went insane for them), and also now moist Pounce treats that seem to have relatively good ingredients. But he plays with it but won't eat it. 

If I put them in his dish, he may eat it, or poke it around. 

Does anyone else have picky kitties like this? 

(He does like cat nip, though. I give it to him sparingly.)


----------



## chobit_kitty (Aug 8, 2012)

A few of the stray cats my mom cares for are picky with their treats. She has mixed in some of her indoor cat's royal canin dry food with the treat jar which the picky ones love eating it (they eat meow mix). There is also a type of dry food that is marketed for wild cats that is sold in Tractor Supply Company stores that she will add to the treat jar.

A treat doesn't necessarily have to be marketed as one. A few bites of something your cat doesn't get everyday will be viewed as a treat. Trying dry food might be your best bet. Sadly there really isn't that much variety to cat treats in stores.


----------



## Pandoragem (Jul 15, 2012)

Your kitty is very smart to refuse them! Cats do not need the extra (and usually empty) calories found in most cat treats. Pounce are particularly bad. Glycerin, malt syrup, corn and wheat are not appropriate nutritionally for cats. I am not surprised that Friskies treats caused vomiting, they are probably the worst pet food company as quality goes.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

Pandoragem said:


> Your kitty is very smart to refuse them! Cats do not need the extra (and usually empty) calories found in most cat treats.


Yeah but treats can still be an important 'training' tool! My cat responds well with treats, and they've been useful in getting him to do certain things such as grooming, etc 

OP, I'm not sure yet, since I've only ever tried one kind of treat with my kitty, and he seems to like them :3 They're called PetGreens, if you're interested.


----------



## Pandoragem (Jul 15, 2012)

Since I transitioned my cat to wet food I use grain free kibble as a "treat". I put it in a treat ball or throw pieces for her to chase.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

My cat likes EVO Wild Cravings. They're crunchy and the ingredients are good.

You might try Pure Bites as well. I haven't came across them at a pet store yet but lots of people suggest them. It's just freeze dried meat.

Tina is fairly picky. She won't eat fish treats. She only likes crunchy treats or almost crunchy treats. I try to buy treats that are good for her.


----------



## Destinie (Nov 23, 2011)

coyt said:


> Yeah but treats can still be an important 'training' tool! My cat responds well with treats, and they've been useful in getting him to do certain things such as grooming, etc
> 
> OP, I'm not sure yet, since I've only ever tried one kind of treat with my kitty, and he seems to like them :3 They're called PetGreens, if you're interested.


Thank you, I'll try them.


----------

